# No frills intel



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

How much water is on trail really depends on the year. A wet year means water all over the place, a dry year means not so much (though the ride management will put tanks out). The hold has a couple big water tanks and they provide smaller buckets for sponging if necessary and for drinking away from the crowd. They also provide hay and grain (last year it was sweet feeds, oats, and beet pulp) as the hold is "crew less". There are plenty of volunteers around to help though, so don't need to worry about that. And they will truck a bag out for you, so you can pack a cooler, elytes, etc to have out there. 

As always, I have pictures from past rides in albums on my fb. And I think I have sent you a link to my garmin stats on the ride.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yeh I got the stats,, What were the time cut offs at the vet checks ? In line with mileage ? IE if 25 miles yo allowed 6 hours total was the 12.5 mile vet check time cut off 3 hours ?
I have heard some upset people about the vet check cut off times.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't recall no frills having cut offs. I know they do for the OD in June.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

what were they like ? The OD group seems to be extremely click ish, wonder what the rider count has been over the years. Getting info out of them is like pulling teeth. LIke , "How dare you ask a question"... 
KInda thinking of giving this one a pass, hearing alot of issues with this group from others that dont ride it anymore. Not to mention, I dont have alot of confidence in Miss Emma's mental state. She goes nuts if other horses are moving out a bit faster than her.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I guess I must be part of the clique somehow then, as I have never had anybody be anything other than open and helpful and fun. No Frills was the ride I was really sick at a couple years back and other riders helped set up my camp and vetted in my horse for me while I tried to sleep it off Friday. Who are you hearing negative things from? Have these people ever actually BEEN to the ride? Or finished it?

I also wonder if you aren't getting answers to your questions because of the _way_ you ask things. Even the statement above of "I have heard some upset people about the vet check cut off times" starts out as very negative. If I read that statement from a stranger on a facebook group, I would be hesitant to answer it as it just seems like you are looking for an argument. I saw people answer your question about hold cutoff times to the best of their ability on the NE Endurance group. What do you feel was ignored? Have you emailed Vickie directly to ask your questions?

And if you want to see ride attendance, look up the ride results on AERC. I know the years I have done it there have been a similar amount of people.

If you are concerned about people passing Emma, there is an easy fix for that: start last.


We don't have enough rides as it is, so hearing random people badmouth the rides we do have only makes more rides likely to disappear. The OD organization has been around a long time - they can't be doing everything wrong. And for "all the people" supposedly complaining about this ride, have THEY offered to run a ride, or even to volunteer at one?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I didnt ask anythign in a negative way, or at least I dont think so, you can see the FB posts, Yep emailed the RM;s Dont think it was negative, just asking questions. The ride flyer says No water will be provided. Bring water for you and the horse. It also mentioned vet check cut off times but didnt get specific, so was just asking. This was what I asked. 

  Ref the entry firm for the no frills, Couple questions. 
ive never dealt with cutoff times at vet checks, what will these times be ? will they be a direct fraction of the mileage and overall AERC max time allowed ?
Will there be creeks, or other water source near the vet check ? I am assuming one away check for the LD, and way I see it NO provided water at basecamp ? 
Final vet in is at or near basecamp ?
Thanks. I am riding a less than ideal breed, (TWH) at back of pack pace and cool down is a concern for me.
Joe


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Also I dont see anythign out of lne on the NE group question,
*Anybody know roughly what the usual vet check cut off times are at the No Frills in VA,,, IE are they pretty much in line with mileage to max time allowed ratios ? If I go gonna be turtleing as due to an injury Ms lardbutt hasnt been ride sense december.
*

Oh well guess i dont understand.,, 
But I wouldnt ever worry about others on the trail, figure my horse and problem, If anything I get concerned about my horse causing problems for others. Probably too much I guess.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Joe, if I had your health and your ability, I would just ride in the ride. I'm sure that you will do great. Whether or not you win is not the deal; it is the experience.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Still undecided, was just trying to get a feel for what to expect when I got there, as I havent done a OD ride, I guess if I had been riding all winter wouldn much worry about it.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I just looked at the website. There is a 30 mile option. It seems like that would be perfect for you and Emma. You need to do this because people like me are living vicariously through you.


----------

